#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Hoe Krachten te bereken bij puntsbelasting staalkabeloverspanning

## LxAV

Hoi Allemaal, nieuw hier maar long-time-lurker. Meestal haal ik mijn antwoorden wel uit bestaande topics of literatuur maar kan in dit geval niet direct iets vinden, misschien dat ik iets over het hoofd zie maar er komt niks uit de search.

Mijn vraag:

Ik wil een kabel tussen twee vaste punten hangen (7m uit elkaar), deze aanspannen tot de kabel bijna horizontaal hangt maar nog geen zware zijwaardsetreklast geeft. Vervolgens in het midden én 1m vanuit de uiteinden een verticaal neerwaardse puntbelasting van ieder 1.2kg plaatsen.

Hoe bereken ik in dit voorbeeld de neerwaardse- en zijwaardse krachten?

Ik weet wel hoe te berekenen met vaste overspanningen zoals trussen, maar met een flexibele zoals een staalkabel werkt alles natuurlijk oppeens totaal anders.

Vooralsnog ga ik er vanuit dat de totale zijwaardse kracht *maximaal* per punt (3x1.2kg)3,6kg + (eigengewicht kabel+bevestigingsmateriaal=)1kg / 2 = 2,3kg is. 
Maar dat is natuurlijk niet exact wat er gebeurt, daarom wil ik graag weten hoe ik het wel exact bereken.

Hoeveel maakt het bijvoorbeeld uit of de kabel kabel helemaal slap hangt, of aangespannen tot nog voor het moment dat 'ie onder spanning staat of onder 2kg opgespannen?

En dan ook, in het voorbeeld is het wel symetrisch, maar wat als ik bijvoorbeeld 2kg op 2m vanuit een uiteinde hang, dus asymetrisch?

Een ander praktijk voorbeeld dat een soortgelijke situatie misschien beter uitlegt is een gordijn aan een staalkabel tussen twee balkonranden.

Tussen door, de vraag is niet wélk materiaal (u-beugels/nicopress, kabelsoort/dikte, bevestiging etc, dat is een ander topic dat ik weet te tackelen) maar puur over de krachten berekening.

Heel erg graag een voorbeeld waaraan ik kan begrijpen hoe bij flexibele horizontale overspanningen de horizontale krachten bij verticale puntlasten in zijn totaliteit volledig te berekenen.

(Of Rinus, als dit toch wel in je cursusboek staat, welke pagina? Ik kan 't niet vinden..)

Alle antwoorden worden zeker op prijs gesteld.

Groeten,

Alex Boonstra

----------


## jadjong

> Vooralsnog ga ik er vanuit dat de totale zijwaardse kracht *maximaal* per punt (3x1.2kg)3,6kg + (eigengewicht kabel+bevestigingsmateriaal=)1kg / 2 = 2,3kg is. 
> Maar dat is natuurlijk niet exact wat er gebeurt, daarom wil ik graag weten hoe ik het wel exact bereken.
> 
> Hoeveel maakt het bijvoorbeeld uit of de kabel kabel helemaal slap hangt, of aangespannen tot nog voor het moment dat 'ie onder spanning staat of onder 2kg opgespannen?



Vectoren is het woord waar je hier naar opzoek bent. Hier staat een simpel scriptje om een enkele last te bereken. Als je dat invult zal je zien dat bij een strakgespannen (5gr doorbuiging) kabel de verticale krachten aan beide zijden verzesvoudigd worden. Bij een enkele last van 20N (2kg) zal de kabel aan beide zijde een horizontale kracht van 300N op de muur uitoefenen. Nu is twee krachtpunten op een lijn niet veel anders, maar zo simpel als het gewicht van de kabel + last optellen is het niet.

----------


## ostracized

euh jadjong 2Kg is niet 2000N maar 20N .. maar inderdaad de consequenties van zo'n kleine hoek tov horizontaal zijn gigantisch.  :Smile: 

wanneer je er dus voor zou kiezen de hoek vrij ruim te nemen, wordt je kracht in de kabel fors minder. (nu kan ik dit gaan ondersteunen aan de hand van een berekening, maar het eerder genoemde linkje kan dit prima voor je doen  :Big Grin: )

----------


## kees22

hallo 

ik ben geen rigger 

maar wat ik mij afvraag, horen dit soort dingen nou niet bij de parate kennis die je moet hebben. in plaats van dat we dit allemaal moeten gaan navragen en opzoeken.

ik zit nu zelf in havo 5 profiel natuur&techniek dit soort krachtberekeningen heb ik schooljaar en dit schooljaar geleerd. ik weet dat we geen dingen leren over veiligheids marges en regelgeving maar een simpele tekening met vectoren moet je als havo NT'er kunnen dan moet je dit als rigger toch uit je ook hoofd kunnen toepassen?????

ik bedoel dit niet als een aaanval op jullie, maar ik vraag me dit wel af.

grt chris

----------


## Grom

Hello LxAV, 

I tried google translate, but I did not understand the thing....
so if you are looking for bridle forces, here are some calculators.
Basically, all bridles that are nearing horizontal are NOT wise to rig...

Paul Pelletier - LD Calculator
Rigging Calculator || Design Tools || CablePick.Com
Rig Them All

----------


## ostracized

@kees22
inderdaad dat heb ik ook ooit gehad... maar misschien mensen die een andere (of oudere) middelbare school opleiding hebben gehad niet... of ze zijn t ff vergeten ofzo en willen daarom ff kennis opfrissen...  :Wink: 

@Grom
I think you got the point. he is trying to calculate the resulting forces on his steel "wire" and  hanging points.  he wants to know how he can calculate these and what consequences (?) it has if he puts pre-tension on the rope (thereby tensioning the rope near horizontal). 

gr Otto

----------


## jeroenw

Hoi LX

Op zich is de berekening niet zo super moeilijk. Het grootste probleem ligt erin dat je de " doorzakhoek"  moet weten, dat is de hoek van de 2 delen kable (links en rechts van de belasting) ten opzichte van elkaar. En die hoek hangt af van de spanning van de kabels, het materiaal, de rek en nog tig dingen.
Die hoek is wel met simulatiepakketten te berekenen, maar das geen kattepis.

Een belaste kabel horizontaal hangen is onmogelijk, de wiskunde achter de krachten zal je vertellen dat hoe vlakker de kabel komt hoe groter de kracht, deze nadert naar oneindig (zelfs bij heel dunne kabel)!

Jou berkening houd mag alleen als je alles vertikaal hangt, je krachten zullen echt veel groter zijn.

En kees, ik wil jou de berekening wel zien maken, maar de de werkelijke, en niet de ideale situatie zoals in je boek (PS heb zelf natuurkunde gestudeerd...)

Maar LX met die 2kg kun je het wel gewoon eens uitproberen, en dan daarna terug rekenen of je wiskunde klopt, jou massas zijn wel safe om gewoon mee te spelen...

----------


## LxAV

Even ter correctie;
Ik bedoelde natuurlijk *minimaal*, niet maximaal..

@ adjong;
Ik begrijp je scriptje wel bij 'gewone hoeken' van zeg 45` enzo maar ik vinnem verwarend in dit geval.
Twee punten is idd niet veel anders als een, maar als ze op ongelijke afstanden hangen oppeens wel. Dit is wat ik wil kunnen berekenen.

@ostracized;
Ik ben me bewust hiervan (m'n typefout deed misschien anders denken, excuses..). Duidelijk moet zijn dat ik het hier over relatief erg kleine belastingen heb.

@kees22;
Ja, krachten ontbinden heb ik ook op school gehad (heeeeeeeel voeger, dat wel.. lol..), maar het is nooit, maar dan ook nooit erg om dit fakgebied collega's om hulp te vragen als je ergens over twijfeld of niet uitkomt, het gaat hier namelijk niet alleen over wat we wel of niet weten of horen te weten, maar voornamelijk over veiligheid.
Liever 1000x vragen dan 1x foute afloop.

Dit is ook (in mijn mening) geen simpele kwestie van vectoren berekenen. Hoe stugger de overspanning (truss) hoe minder zijwaardse kracht en meer neerwaadse kracht, hoe elastischer de overspanning (kabel, touw, elastiek) hoe meer zijwaadse kracht er nodig is een belasting te tillen tot de overspanning zo horizontaal mogenlijk hangt.
Niet zo 1,2,3 dus.

@grom;
I am familliar with those apps but none will simulate anything over 120 degrees, so I can't use them fot this situation.
The Rig Them All PocketPC version is a blast, really nice tool to have indeed. Thanks for that link.

@jeroenw;
Ja precies, da's dus exact mij probleem. Omdat ik niet weet wat een redelijke gemiddelde kabel aan rek heeft, zou ik niet weten hoe te beginnen om de hoek te berekenen, waardoor de resulterende krachten al helemaal niet te berekenen zijn.

Heel vaak krijgen we mensen die een spiegelbolletje of wat decor midden in de zaal willen ophangen maar daar zijn geen bevestiginspunten. We hebben wel eens kabel gespannen en dat gaat allemaal prima maar het is natuurlijk allemaal giswerk en dus maar aanklooierij.

Aanklooijerij vinnik niet veilig, dus wil ik graag een standaard setje kabels aanschaffen die we makkelijk kunnen inhangen en waarbij we aan mensen kunnen aangeven wat de maximaal toelaatbare belasting is. Moet ik dus wel eerst weten hoe ik de boel moet berekenen...

Ik denk dat ik maar eens de kabel leverancier ga bellen om te kijken wat de specs zijn van kabels die we zouden kunnen gebruiken.

Helaas laten mijn simulators me hierbij in de steek evenals m'n reken ervaring.

Maar toch, soort gelijke situaties die toch vaak in ons vak langskomen;
priklinten (tuinfeestverlichting) tussen twee palen,
microfoontje in midden vd zaal bij veel concertgebouwen,
persoon aan kabelbaan,
etc.

Ik zal van me laten horen als ik er wat verder uit ben, iig dank voor de replies!

Groeten,
Alex

----------


## Grom

> @grom;
> I am familliar with those apps but none will simulate anything over 120 degrees, so I can't use them fot this situation.
> The Rig Them All PocketPC version is a blast, really nice tool to have indeed. Thanks for that link.



O, I see, the first two are not calculating over 120 degrees. *But the third one does*. And I am glad that you like it, since I made it. (there is a new version coming, btw, did you tried the desktop version as well?)

And another idea; last summer our country visited a group of Holland bunch of people, that are in circus business. It was for the kids, and they had a lot of jiggeling stuff. But one thing that cames into my mind was the 'walking on rope' thing. They had a 30 cm high ripe, about 2 meters long, and kids tried to walk on it... and kids do weight more than 2 kg. So, maybe a circus is a good place to ask... here is one link:
Varekai-Intro

Do you need formulas to calculate yourself?

----------


## LxAV

@grom;

Indeed, the Rig Them All app does calculate over 120 degrees! I just checked it and it does give me something to work with.

If I enter;
0.1m vert, 3.5m hor, 3,6kg it tells me the horizontal forces will be around 60kg each side. 

That's quite a lot.

Definately not precise to the actual situation (cable stretch, weight, etc) but still a good start for some crude calculations.

The 'walking on a rope' example encompasses everything I want to be able to calculate. I will look into that.

Thanks for your reply, I'm getting somewhere now.

I'll keep posting as I find out more.

Thanks!

----------


## LxAV

@grom;

Indeed, the Rig Them All app does calculate over 120 degrees! I just checked it and it does give me something to work with.

If I enter;
0.1m vert, 3.5m hor, 3,6kg it tells me the horizontal forces will be around 60kg each side. 

That's quite a lot.

Definately not precise to the actual situation (cable stretch, weight, etc) but still a good start for some crude calculations.

The 'walking on a rope' example encompasses everything I want to be able to calculate. I will look into that.

Thanks for your reply, I'm getting somewhere now.

I'll keep posting as I find out more.

Thanks!

----------


## Grom

> If I enter;
> 0.1m vert, 3.5m hor, 3,6kg it tells me the horizontal forces will be around 60kg *each side.*



Horizontal forces will be always the same *on both sides*, (no matter if bridle legs are different) - otherwise the load will be moving...

----------

